#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Saying Good bye to friends in good way

## goswami kumar

1
*First, as soon as you find out he or she  is moving, let it sink in*. Think about it; they're going to be _gone_.  Gone. From then on, spend every moment you can with them, do things that your  friend likes to do even if you don't.


 2
*Do not blame his or her  parents*. Maybe that friend's dad got a better job, or maybe they just need  to go. 3
*Cry as often as you like, holding it in  isn't going to help*. 4
*Make a goodbye card for your friend*.  Include that he or she was and still is your Best Friend Forever (BFF). 5
*Create a special present for her/him to  remember you*. It can be a photo album of pictures of you two, a poem you  wrote for him/her,or what ever you think of that would mean a lot to your BFF. 6
*Write to them, call them, email them, IM  them, all of that once your friend moves*... you do _not_ want to lose  touch with that friend! 7
*Make new friends, but keep the old*. 8
*Be sure to tell your friend that you  will love them forever*. If you two were really attached, then it may be best  that you tell her/him that you'll call them every day (depending on your level  of attachment) or every other day, every weekend, and so on. 9
*You can even write a letter to make  him/her special*. Do not settle for printed copy. Mention the moments you  shared etc. Make them realize the void in your life after them. 10
*If you know how to write songs try to  make one about how you feel about him/her moving*. 11
*On the day before he/she moves, order a  pizza or something to share with them so they can spend their last hours with  you*. 12
*They will also have other friends so  let them be with them if they need to be as well*. 13
*Even though they are leaving, try to  remember it's not like they have much of a choice*. if they leave, you should  have other friends to turn to. and i would like to say in my experience, when  your friends move away, the best thing to do is STAY IN TOUCH!!!!!!!!!! when i  moved from tennessee, my friends gave me a stuffed animal, a fake starfish, and  mini vanity to color on the way there. they wrote on it, too. it says, "Come  back and visit! we love you sister!!!" I have those thoughts when i get angry i  simply get; happy. hope this comment was helpful!





  Similar Threads: It is good to be here Hello friends, thus is  a very good concept of making this site which is really helpful for engineers. good edition thanking you  well have a good luck Hai good morning friends. Request for you that very good

----------


## Shivathecrazyguy

osm...dude..........

----------

